# Halloween appetizers: Any good recipes?



## HalloweenHouseParty (Sep 14, 2010)

What are some good websites (or threads) that discuss recipes/ideas for Halloween appetizers?


----------



## yummum29 (Oct 22, 2008)

what kind of appys are you thinking of?? Hot , cold, dips, .... I had put a buffalo chicken dip ,and a chicken curry cheese ball on just the other day (can't remember which thread) People had posted lots of meatball recipes. I have a cold greek dip, a hot mexican dip, pepperoni bread, hot spinach dip, and lots more that are pretty great, if you want to give me an idea of what you need  Martha Stewart has some good recipes, All Recipes.com is a fantastic site to go to for anything you may need.


----------



## Lynne (Oct 17, 2010)

this is the menu that I am doing for my Halloween open house. Most things can be made ahead. Let me know if you need any recipes... Have fun


Pumpkin Corn Chowder w/ coriander and Apple wood Smoked Bacon
Crabmeat Dip
Cocktail Meatball
Sweet Italian Sausage and Apple Hand Pies
Molasses~ginger cookies


----------



## HalloweenHouseParty (Sep 14, 2010)

yummum29 said:


> I had put a buffalo chicken dip ,and a chicken curry cheese ball on just the other day (can't remember which thread) People had posted lots of meatball recipes. I have a cold greek dip, a hot mexican dip, pepperoni bread, hot spinach dip, and lots more that are pretty great, if you want to give me an idea of what you need  Martha Stewart has some good recipes, All Recipes.com is a fantastic site to go to for anything you may need.


The Greek dip sounds interesting as well as the chicken curry cheese ball.
Thanks!



Lynne said:


> this is the menu that I am doing for my Halloween open house. Most things can be made ahead. Let me know if you need any recipes...
> Pumpkin Corn Chowder w/ coriander and Apple wood Smoked Bacon
> Crabmeat Dip
> Cocktail Meatball
> ...


Thanks!
Yeah, can you post these three to this thread?
- Pumpkin Corn Chowder w/ coriander and Apple wood Smoked Bacon
- Cocktail Meatball
- Sweet Italian Sausage and Apple Hand Pies


----------



## yummum29 (Oct 22, 2008)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Chicken Curry Cheese Ball

2pkgs cream cheese
2 cans (5 oz) canned chicken , drained
1 cup green grapes, chunked
4 green onions, finely chopped
2 TBSP sour cream
1 tsp curry

combine in bowl and shape into ball.

I would probably leave out the onions or substitute white onion for the green, and chop the grapes up finely (adds a lot to the recipe), I was thinking of adding a bit of food coloring to either "gray" or "pink" it up for the brain color???

sounds like a crazy recipe, I know , but it's really good. I also add red pepper if I am not making it for a brain


----------



## yummum29 (Oct 22, 2008)

Here is the All Recipes link

http://allrecipes.com/Recipes/Appetizers-and-Snacks/Main.aspx


----------



## yummum29 (Oct 22, 2008)

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Two-Layer-Greek-Dip/Detail.aspx

that is the link to the Greek Dip I use. I use Greek yogurt instead of regular yogurt (less watery)


----------



## Bella Betty (Sep 24, 2010)

We make most of our party food as appetizers, but we do throw in a couple salads and a couple desserts. We give everything a gross name, but it's really just regular tasty food. I'm still working on this year's menu, but I expect we'll repeat several of our favorites:

Devilled Eggs
Demon Fingers in Bloody Sauce (lil' smokie sausages in Sweet Baby Ray's BBQ sauce)
Bat Wings (Sweet chili sauced chicken wings)
Dragon Lung with mucus spread (Chinese BBQ pork tenderloin slices with hot mustard)
Swamp Dip with Reptile skins (Spinach and Artichoke dip with tortilla chips)
Beetle and Larvae Salad (Greek salad made with orzo pasta and Kalamata olives)
Spare Parts Salad (chopped vegetable salad with balsamic dressing)
Martian Brain Mold (lemon and lime jellos with crushed pineapple in a brain mold--we put this on a clear plate and light it with a multi-color changing light from underneath)
Roadkill links (Phillipino Longanisa sausage cooked up--delicious!)
Witches fingers cookies
Gravestone cookies
Coffin Cake (Devil's food cake shaped like a coffin and filled with Cherry pie filling and frosted--similar to an inside out Black Forest Cake)
Vampire Punch (our Sangria recipe)
We'll also have some vodka soaked gummy bears and we are making some skittles flavored vodka

Before I discovered this awesome site and the great people on it, I used to get some pretty good ideas from Britta Peterson at www. eerieelegance.com--I even bought her book!


----------



## gurninman (Oct 6, 2010)

I've not planned food much yet, but I'll certainly be making Devil's fingers - Mozzarella and jalapeno coated in breadcrumbs and fried.
There will be a twist, though....
One in three of them will have a piece of Dorset Naga chilli (THE hottest chilli in the world, Jalapenos come in at 3000 - 6000 SHU which is the standard unit for chilli heat, the Dorset Naga has been recorded up to 1.6 million SHUI !) in them instead of Jalapeno.
There *will* be warnings, and plenty of water if needed


----------



## BrahmaBabe (Sep 21, 2010)

Bella Betty said:


> We make most of our party food as appetizers, but we do throw in a couple salads and a couple desserts. We give everything a gross name, but it's really just regular tasty food. I'm still working on this year's menu, but I expect we'll repeat several of our favorites:
> 
> Devilled Eggs
> Demon Fingers in Bloody Sauce (lil' smokie sausages in Sweet Baby Ray's BBQ sauce)
> ...



vodka soaked gummy bears...how are you doing that..and how are you serving them?


----------



## DJ John (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm liking some of these appetizers names. 

More please....


----------



## hauntedgraveyard (Sep 8, 2008)

Here is my menu from last year. I made a 'spooky' presentation, but everything tasted great and looked good. The only thing was the witches brew was too sweet, I am going to use the margarita type recipe someone posted the other day instead.

Halloween Party Menu

Chili – Devil’s Ghoulash

Chicken wings – Bat wings (in a dark sauce)

Swedish meatballs – Goblin Droppings

Mummy pizzas

Pumpernickel and spinach dip – Swamp Dip

Veggies and pureed brain dip - any dip do

Ten layer dip w/nachos – decorate with hot sauce spider web, with spiders

Guacamole dip & purple chips – monster brains & goblin skin chips

Anti vampire dip (really garlicky dip) & stakes (bread sticks)


Brain centerpiece w/crackers – cheese ball

Deviled eggs – with pimento olive eyeballs, veins with red food colouring (very popular)

Blood pudding – yes it is really called blood pudding (also called black pudding sausage, fried crispy yummmmmm it’s a Scottish thing)

Mud broth – chocolate milk with frozen hand & gummy worms

Witches brew – punch with lime jello, lime sorbet, seven up and vodka

Pitchers of Bloody Caesars – True Blood O positive

Jello shots – undecided on the type


Cupcakes – spider legs and red eyes, and dirt with worms (dirt, chocolate icing w/crushed oreo crumbs)

Creepy Witch’s Fingers

Enjoy!

Sheila in Ottawa


----------



## Angelicdevil (Jan 3, 2010)

britta's halloween site is great, has a lot of recipes that are quite popular. not quite sure of the link offhand but google britta blvd halloween and it should be up in the first couple sites. 

i have the opposite problem of NOT finding recipes, i have TOO MANY and always have to narrow it down to which ones i can do...so many creative people out there who have come up with great ideas


----------



## Lynne (Oct 17, 2010)

HalloweenHouseParty said:


> The Greek dip sounds interesting as well as the chicken curry cheese ball.
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> ...


Pumpkin Corn Chowder
Ingredients

* 1/2 cup diced apple wood smoked bacon
* 2 medium potatoes, peeled and chopped
* 1 medium onion, chopped
* 2 cups water
* 2 cups cream-style corn
* 2 cups whole kernel corn
* 2 teaspoons salt
* ground black pepper to taste
* 1/4 tsp. coriander 
* 1/4 can pumpkin
* 2 cups half-and-half

Directions

1. Place the bacon in a large pot over medium-high heat, and cook until crisp. Drain and crumble, reserving about 2 tablespoons drippings in the pot.
2. Mix potatoes and onion into the pot with the crumbled bacon and reserved drippings. Cook and stir 5 minutes. Pour in the water, and stir in corn. Season with salt and pepper. Bring to a boil, reduce heat to low, and cover pot. Simmer 20 minutes, stirring frequently, until potatoes are tender.
3. Mix in pumpkin
4. Add half-and-half . Reheat do not boil
5. Top with apple wood smoked Bacon and serve


----------



## Lynne (Oct 17, 2010)

HalloweenHouseParty said:


> The Greek dip sounds interesting as well as the chicken curry cheese ball.
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> ...


Pumpkin Corn Chowder
Ingredients

* 1/2 cup diced apple wood smoked bacon
* 2 medium potatoes, peeled and chopped
* 1 medium onion, chopped
* 2 cups water
* 2 cups cream-style corn
* 2 cups whole kernel corn
* 2 teaspoons salt
* ground black pepper to taste
* 1/4 tsp. coriander 
* 1/4 can pumpkin
* 2 cups half-and-half

Directions

1. Place the bacon in a large pot over medium-high heat, and cook until crisp. Drain and crumble, reserving about 2 tablespoons drippings in the pot.
2. Mix potatoes and onion into the pot with the crumbled bacon and reserved drippings. Cook and stir 5 minutes. Pour in the water, and stir in corn. Season with salt and pepper. Bring to a boil, reduce heat to low, and cover pot. Simmer 20 minutes, stirring frequently, until potatoes are tender.
3. Mix in pumpkin
4. Add half-and-half . Reheat do not boil
5. Top with apple wood smoked Bacon and serve

***************
Martha Stewart Sausage and Apple Handpies - Halloween 2009 Issue
(makes 24)


The pastry that is done with this recipe is hard to work with. I am doing the filling as the recipe request and using pie crust instead. 



Once assembled, the pies can be frozen up to 3 days until ready to bake. Do not thaw; baking time will remain the same.

*1 pound sweet italian sausage, casings removed
I large onion, diced (1 1/2 cups)
1 teaspoon minced fresh thyme leaves
1/4 teaspoon fresh ground pepper
1 tablesppon vegetable oil (if needed)
1 tablespoon + 1 teaspoon all purpose flour, plus more for dusting
3/4 cup homemade or low-sodium canned chicken stock
1 medium Granny Smith apple, peeld and cut into 1/2 inch dice
1 large egg
*Pate Brisee (recipe to follow)*

In a large skillet over medium-high heat, cook sausage, breaking it up with a spoon until no longer pink - about 5 minutes. With a slotted spoon, transfer sausage to a plate.
Reduce heat to medium; add onion, thyme, and pepper (if pan is dry add the oil.) Cook, stirring occassionally until onion is translucent - about 5 minutes.

Add flour to pan; cook, stirring for 30 seconds. Stir in stock and cook, stirring intil thick - about 1 minute. Stir in apples and reserved sausage. Remove from heat; let mixture cool.
(Filling can be refrigerated up to overnight in an airtight container).

Preheat oven to 375 degrees. On a lightly floured surface, roll out one disc of dough into a
14 x 16 inch rectangle, slightly less than 1/8 inch thick. Transfer to a baking sheet lined with parchment paper; top with a second piece of parchment paper. Repeat with remaining dough discs, covering with parchment and stacking rolled dough. Refrigerate 15 minutes.

Using a 3 3/4 inch cookie cutter, cut rounds from sheets of dough. Place two tablespoons filling in center of half of the rounds. Brush edges lightly with beaten egg. Top with remaining rounds, pressing edges with a fork to seal. With a small leaf-shaped cutter, cut shapes from scraps and adhere to pies with some of the beaten egg. (Alternatively, cut leaf shapes out of tops and add cutouts slightly off center to cover the open portion). Combine scraps and reroll. Cut rounds and repeat to fill and form more handpies. Place on parchment-lined baking sheets. Brush with egg. Refrigerate for 15 minutes.

Bake, rotating sheets halfway throughy, until golden brown - about 40 minutes. Serve pies warm or at room temperature.

_* Pate Brisee * _

*5 cups all-purpose flour
2 teaspoons salt
2 teaspoons sugar
1 pound (4 sticks) cold unsalted butter, cut into tablespoons
3/4 to 1 cup ice water*

Combine flour, salt, and suger in a food processor. Add butter and pulse just until pea-size chumks remain. With machine running, add water through the feed tube and process, just until the dough starts to come together. Transfer mixture to a work surface and bring together to form a dough. Divide dough into thirds. Flatten each piece into a disc then wrap in plastic and refrigerate at least 1 hour (or up to overnight). 

* Additional comments:

Cut rounds of chilled pate brisee, then top with filling. Cut tiny leaf shapes from a second set of pastry rounds or scraps; brush edges of rounds with egg wash to bind and seal the pastry. The egg wash will also add a sheen to the tops of the handpies as they bake.


----------



## yummum29 (Oct 22, 2008)

thanks so much for the sausage handpie recipe!!!


----------



## HalloweenHouseParty (Sep 14, 2010)

This is a good response so far. Thank you all.

We've narrowed it down to "creepy cold" appetizers. We don't want to mess with the oven and dealing with keeping things warm. Too many other things to do and worry about.

So, if you've got cold appetizers ideas, please post here.

Thanks again!


----------



## yummum29 (Oct 22, 2008)

on your upper right corner of this page is a "search" button. This whole thread is about party ideas and recipes. You may just have to look a little. Also, go to

allrecipes.com

type in appetizers and go crazy.


----------



## Halloween_Mom (Jun 29, 2008)

http://www.pillsbury.com/Recipes/Oc...AA382155&WT.mc_id=Newsletter_PB_PB_2010_10_19

Lots of great recipes here!


----------



## Halloween_Mom (Jun 29, 2008)

I am looking for crock pot dishes that teenagers would like. I usually go through 2 or 3 pots of cheese for nachos and cheese. Usually 1 pot of chili - the plainer the better. Anyone got any other suggestions?


----------



## Bella Betty (Sep 24, 2010)

*Vodka Soaked Gummy Bears*

Hi Brahmababe,

For instructions on how to make the vodka soaked gummies, go to:

http://mixthatdrink.com/vodka-gummi-bears

They also have instructions for the skittles flavored vodka I'm going to try this year.


----------



## Halloween_Mom (Jun 29, 2008)

Two links from a family member: 
http://www.tasteofhome.com/Recipes/Squirmy-Wormy-Sandwiches

http://www.tasteofhome.com/Recipes/Yummy-Pork-Mummy

And another idea from a friend: "take clear gloves and put candy corn in the fingers (appear as fingernails), fill the glove with popped popcorn (will be the hand)...tie with a cute orange/black ribbon at the "wrist"....quick, easy, healthy (for the most part), cheap treats! I put in a huge orange plastic bowl that i got at Dollar tree...my trick-or-treaters seem to like it...makes a pretty display if nothing else...lol"


----------



## DJ John (Sep 24, 2010)

We just bought one of these to go with our food. It's gonna rock!

http://www.crystalheadvodka.com/


----------



## HalloweenHouseParty (Sep 14, 2010)

DJ John said:


> We just bought one of these to go with our food. It's gonna rock!
> 
> http://www.crystalheadvodka.com/


Looks like it's gonna be a party!


----------



## DJ John (Sep 24, 2010)

DJ John said:


> We just bought one of these to go with our food. It's gonna rock!
> 
> http://www.crystalheadvodka.com/


Costco is selling them for $39 or something. Bevmo is $44. They have a 1.75L for $99.
They've been selling crazy amounts of empty bottles on ebay. Zillions of bids.


----------

